# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Tool tính thông số motor tuning dành cho newbie (khè pro)

## solero

Thấy mấy bác newbie vất vả về vụ tính toán thông số motor tuning quá nên em đành ngứa nghề viết cái tool cho các bác chọt chọt đỡ phải tính toán nhức đầu.

Tool em viết theo sự hiểu biết cá nhân nên nếu có lỗi nào thì mong các bác chỉ giáo để em còn fix.
Em chưa chạy thử trên máy khác nên có thể nó sẽ báo lỗi đòi Net Framework.
+ Bộ cài Net Framework 2.0 tại đây: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/downl...s.aspx?id=1639
+ Bộ cài Net Framework 3.5 tại đây: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/downl....aspx?id=25150

Screen khởi động:


Tính toán cho bác vanquy:


Tính toán loằng ngoằng khác:


Tải tool tại đây:
Motor Tuning.rar

----------

anhcos, 人 間 天上, Bias, biết tuốt, catbui65, Chim Xanh, chipid, CKD, cncbibe, cuong, doanthienthinh, embedded, Gamo, garynguyen, ghoang, giaiphapcnc, hadenki, haianhelectric, hancatemc.com, hk0569, hoctap256, hongphipy95, huanpt, hungdn, hunter_dt, Huudong, jacky chain, jimmyli, kimtan, Lâm Audi, Lenamhai, lyakhuong, Mãi Chờ, mig21, Minh Phi Nguyen, minhhung999, Mr.L, mrcao86, Nam CNC, ngocanhld2802, ngocpham, nhatson, ppgas, quangn, son_heinz, th11, thanhhuy6969, thucongmynghe79, thuhanoi, Tiến Nam, trongngabt, Trương Văn Hùng, tunggiang185, vanminh063, Vân Du, vietnamcnc, vndic, VuongAn, writewin

----------


## anhcos

Giao diện bác làm đẹp quá, nhất là mấy phần hình ảnh, chắc có xử lý lại.
Bác thêm cái nút đặt thông số step per cho từng trục trong Mach3 luôn ấy, khỏi phải cắt dán qua mất công.

----------


## solero

Hi hi cám ơn bác. Ảnh phải xử lý lại mới được thế chứ không thì cũng xấu lắm. Mà tính em thích cái đẹp.

Cái chức năng cài thông số vào mach3 luôn thì em chưa có nghiên cứu. thời gian tới em sẽ thử xem thế nào.

Trên cái bức hình thứ 3 có điểm đặc biệt. Bác nào có thể tìm ra nó không?  :Smile:

----------

人 間 天上, Mr.L

----------


## CKD

@solero
Bước răng (pith) & modun răng là 2 khái niệm khác nhau nhe bác.
Thanh răng hầu hết được làm theo tiêu chuẩn, ở ta phần lớn là được chế tạo theo modun. Thanh răng chế tạo theo bước (pith) rất hiếm.

----------

Huudong, solero

----------


## solero

Bác giải thích thêm cho em đi. Món này em chưa dùng nên chưa hiểu rõ lắm.

À em quên không giải thích rõ. Thông số khu vực thanh răng trên phần mềm là dành cho bánh răng ạ. Em nhớ trước có bác hỏi cách tính toán bánh răng bước 1,5 có 18 răng.

----------

人 間 天上

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Trong phần mềm của bác chưa có góc quay 1.2 độ, bác có thể nâng cấp thêm không ạ?
 Và cho em hỏi nếu là góc quay 1.2 thì mình phải tính toán thế nào ( Microstep)
 Thanks!

----------


## giaiphapcnc

Có 1 tool khác làm = excel

http://www.machsupport.com/forum/ind...c,16315.0.html

----------

人 間 天上

----------


## giaiphapcnc

> Hi hi cám ơn bác. Ảnh phải xử lý lại mới được thế chứ không thì cũng xấu lắm. Mà tính em thích cái đẹp.
> 
> Cái chức năng cài thông số vào mach3 luôn thì em chưa có nghiên cứu. thời gian tới em sẽ thử xem thế nào.
> 
> Trên cái bức hình thứ 3 có điểm đặc biệt. Bác nào có thể tìm ra nó không?


Các tham số trong Mach3 đều được lưu trong file XML, ví dụ như Mach3Mill.xml, với các tham số về động cơ bác xem thẻ <Steps0>, <Steps1> ... rồi đặt vào đấy là xong.


@bác CKD



Em tìm ra hình ảnh này trên wiki, công thức LEAD = PITCH x STARTS 



LEAD: được dịch là bước răng/ bước ren

Bác xem có đúng ko nhé

----------


## hoitm

cho mình hỏi nếu dùng driver vexta udh2115b thì chọn vi bước là bao nhiêu

----------


## Hoang Phuong

cái phần mềm tính turn ấy hay đó

----------

